# mot de passe Icloud non reconnu



## casenat (13 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème : j'ai un Iphone 5S avec IOS 10.3.3 et depuis un moment mon Iphone débloque totalement, voici les symptômes docteur  :

- Demande constamment de saisir le mot de passe Icloud dans Réglages, mais quand je fais la saisie, le téléphone ne "garde" pas le mot de passe et indique "Connexion avec le serveur Icloud impossible"
- Donc plus de synchronisation des contacts, du calendrier, du game center...
- J'ai souvent une perte de mon réseau téléphonique et ma carte SIM se verrouille toute seule !!!
- Ma batterie se décharge souvent comme neige au soleil et le téléphone est souvent assez chaud.
- Impossible de paramétrer mon adresse mail dans l'appli "mail"
- Par contre j'ai toujours accès à ma musique Apple Musique et icloud

Avez-vous une idée de la cause des problèmes avant que je balance mon ibidule par la fenêtre ? 
Merci à vous


----------



## lebonlabruteletruand (14 Octobre 2017)

Salut,
Est-ce que c’est le bon identifiant et mot de passe? 
Vous pouvez essayer ce qui suit: 
1) éteignez votre iPhone, attendez 1 minute et rallumez le. 
2) si 1) n’a pas fonctionné, enlevez et remettez votre carte sim. 
3) si 1) et 2) n’ont pas fonctionné allez dans réglages>iCloud>
déconnexion>supprimer
>entrez votre mot de passe>désactiver. Éteindre puis redémarrer>réglages>
iCloud>saisissez votre identifiant Apple et mot de passe pour vous reconnecter à votre compte iCloud. 
Vous pouvez aussi télécharger l’app assistance d’Apple gratuitement sur l’App Store et chatter avec un technicien gratuitement [emoji106]

En dernier recours il reste la restauration par iTunes si vous avez un ordinateur.


----------



## casenat (17 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai déjà fait 1) 2) 3) et la restauration, il ne me reste plus que l'assistance Apple.... Je me demande si cela ne peut pas venir de la batterie qui serait HS ??


----------

